# Power line park ride



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Any one going to POWER LINE PARK im leaveing sat and camping never been there but i hear its the s*** for trucks and atvs. Alot of the trucks are running tractor tires. Check it out POWER LINE PARK in ohio southeastern part im takeing alot of pics will post sun or mon.


----------

